# Melbourne Zoo



## maxyanez (Mar 26, 2013)

Melbourne Zoo

This icon is Australia’s first zoo, open since 1862. A magnificent settings for wildlife and exciting experiences for the one million people who visit each year. The new Orangutan Sanctuary highlights the acrobatic skills of these fascinating Great Apes by allowing closeup views of the orangutans through a glass panel.

The award-winning Trail of the Elephants is now home to an additional three young elephants, recently arrived from Thailand as part of a regional breeding program for this endangered species. See more about the Zoo Melbourne Australia.


----------



## ramalakshmi (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the nice information about Melbourne Zoo and it is creating interest to know more about Melbourne Zoo


----------



## sophiajacob (Aug 16, 2013)

TourChief. com website will help you to get more ideas about Melbourne Zoo.


----------



## Cam Ward (Sep 3, 2013)

My family recently became Zoo Victoria members. We love the Melbourne Zoo it is a great way to spend the day with your family.


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

My wife and I went to Melbourne Zoo on the weekend while she was in Melbourne some time last year and she had an awesome time at the Melbourne Zoo...We will go back there again some time in the future...Thanks for sharing..


----------



## AuFan (Oct 8, 2013)

I wanted to go Melbourne Zoo for so many years now, still haven't managed yet but hopefully in future.


----------

